# On Target Precision Calculator



## Chad (Jun 12, 2009)

A nice one on the 'net: OTPC. 
Simple program for analyzing/recording shot groups. It will work from digital photos or scans. Downloaded it last night and tried it today.

Picked up some of the 178gr Amax from THS and have shot a few groups w/ it over the last few weeks.

A few weeks ago...
First day, CBCB(top left single) and then the top right and bottom left groups. Made a windage adjustment and shot the final group bottom right: 






Top set(100yds) was shot about a week ago and the bottom set(200yds) was today:





They were all shot from the bench, across my pack w/ rear sock.

--------------------

Today, 10/22 w/ sm340 @ 100yds(sandbagged fore and aft) :





On Target Precision Calculator


----------

